
Free Data Science Books - Anon84
http://www.p-value.info/2012/11/free-datascience-books.html
======
dbecker
"Elements of Statistical Learning" should definitely be on the list. It is one
of (if not THE) leading intro graduate textbooks in machine learning.

<http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/> or straight to the PDF at
[http://www.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_pri...](http://www.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_print5.pdf)

~~~
gtani
Also:

<http://www-nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book/>

[https://www.ics.uci.edu/~welling/teaching/273ASpring10/Intro...](https://www.ics.uci.edu/~welling/teaching/273ASpring10/IntroMLBook.pdf)

____________

more info on Barber book mentioned in OP:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4672930>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/i06a0/book_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/i06a0/book_draft_introduction_to_machine_learning_by/)

~~~
mikevm
Thanks! Do you happen to have the solutions manual for the IR book?

------
andrewcooke
for some reason the "bayesian reasoning and machine learning" (which to my eye
is the most readable - perhaps because it is assumes the least from the
reader) link is directly to the pdf. the site is at
[http://web4.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/D.Barber/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=...](http://web4.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/D.Barber/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Brml.HomePage)
and includes a discount for the dead tree.

------
pwnna
For the Mining of Massive Dataset book. Is the exercise solutions available
somewhere?

------
orlandob
wow, great resource. thanks.

